# What does Caviar taste like?



## Bangbang (Dec 2, 2004)

Never had it.


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 2, 2004)

I cannot compare it to anything, has a slight fishy taste.  They are fish eggs.  I only like the little black ones, not the large red.  I make marinated mushrooms (evoo, garlic and red wine vinegar) stuff with cream cheese mixed with garlic and scallions, and top with caviar.  Also make hard boild eggs, thin slice on a cracker and top with caviar.   MMMMMMMMMM


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 2, 2004)

I can't remember what it was called but it was a cream cheese roll with both the red and black caviar garnished with chopped green onions. I was put off by the fact that they were fish eggs but the flavor was actually pretty good. It did have a fishy flavor but it wasn't intolerable. It's worth a try!


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 2, 2004)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> I can't remember what it was called but it was a cream cheese roll with both the red and black caviar garnished with chopped green onions. I was put off by the fact that they were fish eggs but the flavor was actually pretty good. It did have a fishy flavor but it wasn't intolerable. It's worth a try!



I have also had that DC, and it is good.


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 2, 2004)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> Never had it.



yum yum yum.
salty, a bit gritty, but not in a bad way, and semi very mild fishy.
I like the little tiny tiny caviar.  Black, red or gold and I even bought some wasabi green from Serfa's here in Los Angeles.  << It's a kitchen store of quite an experience.

Anyway, try caviar just once and maybe you'll catch the bug.
I make caviar pie every year for the holidays.
My kids asked me from the get go, "Mom, is this fish eggs?"  I said a confident, "No, it's caviar."  That was enough for them and the caviar pie never lasts more than an hour no matter who's devouring it.
This is wonderful at any holiday party.  It will disappear, promise!

Caviar Pie

In a pie plate of glass I put:
On the bottom, a layer of softened cream cheese
next layer on top of ^^^ is  4 or 5 hard cooked eggs peeled and chopped
"       "       "    "   "   ^^^ " a layer of sour cream
Now buy 3 jars of caviar, red, gold and *black*, the little tiny caviars
Dot the sour cream in many places with dots of all 3 colors
Slice 3 scallions on the diagonal in thin strips and sprinkle on top of caviar
Line a charger platter with fancy crackers of all sorts and place the pie plate in the center of the platter and dig in.
I hope you like this.  So pretty, so festive and soooooo good!
Enjoy!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 2, 2004)

I liked it, norgeskog. It was served at a Jewish wedding reception so I'm not sure if it's a kosher dish (still trying to figure out kosher) or if it's just, well, something good to serve!


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 2, 2004)

LEFSElover, that sounds better than the one my aunt does, calles it cowboy caviar, does the same thing but  uses black beans tossed with garlic, evoo, chili powder.  Yours sounds much better.

did you get the cloudberries yet???


----------



## Bangbang (Dec 2, 2004)

Bangbang hurls up Caviar Pie.


----------



## Leaf Storm (Dec 2, 2004)

Yes, salty and fishy.

Nice on buttered toast.


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 2, 2004)

Leaf Storm said:
			
		

> Yes, salty and fishy.
> 
> Nice on buttered toast.



actually, Leaf Storm, good on anything.


----------



## Dove (Dec 2, 2004)

*I think it tastes like fish smells..*


----------



## Leaf Storm (Dec 2, 2004)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> Leaf Storm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



true, but I like it especially on toast


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 2, 2004)

Been around too many fish houses up north, and fished with too much as bait to ever want to eat the stuff....

John


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 2, 2004)

Love the stuff.  Fresh is best, if you can get it.  Black is usually malossol.  The stuff bought in supermarkets, off the unrefrigerated shelf is horrible stuff.  Don't even think about eating that stuff.  When it comes to salmon roe, I like to buy it frozen in 1 kilo packs.  

When you eat caviar, it's like eating little pearls of ocean that burst in your mouth.  

I would suggest staying away from Beluga.  The sturgeon that Beluga caviar comes from is endangered and a lot of Beluga being sold is from the black market.  

Osetra and Sevruga, while not as good as Beluga is more plentiful.  American caviar is really coming on strong and I like it.  It's reasonably priced and comes from farmed fish.  

I prefer to eat my caviar on thin melba toast points or buckwheat blinis with creme fraiche.


----------



## Raine (Dec 2, 2004)

Taste like raw fish.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 2, 2004)

It's an acquired taste, I guess.  :?


----------



## auntdot (Dec 2, 2004)

We went to a very posh wedding about 10 years ago (bought expensive dress, rented a tux) in a very fancy hotel.

Before they set up for the wedding, they had stations set about, each one of which had great food, baby lamb chops at one, that sort of thing. (Remember that Jackie O when she married Ari had fetal lamb served at the reception.  These chops were not that small, but were probably close).

One station had Beluga caviar and shots of fancy, chilled vodka.

This was apparently very good caviar, or so we were told.

One of us, who is not a fish eater at all, tried the caviar and did not appreciate it at all.

I enjoyed it, always sorta liked caviar, but have never thought it was all that good and not worth the price.

The vodka was good however.

But the experience saved me the price of a tin of caviar that I was thinking of buying to let the spouse try.


----------



## Bangbang (Dec 2, 2004)

Psiguyy said:
			
		

> Love the stuff.  Fresh is best, if you can get it.  Black is usually malosol.  The stuff bought in supermarkets, off the unrefrigerated shelf is horrible stuff.  Don't even think about eating that stuff.  When it comes to salmon roe, I like to buy it frozen in 1 kilo packs.
> 
> When you eat caviar, it's like eating little pearls of ocean that burst in your mouth.
> 
> ...



How much is that stuff?


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 2, 2004)

The last time I checked, a half pound can of the best Beluga cost about $800.  

American Paddlefish Caviar, which I happen to like, is about $100 for 8 oz.  An 8 oz. tin is actually a lot.  Most restaurants consider a serving to be 1 oz.  

I buy a kilo of salmon roe, frozen (actually ikura for sushi bars), for about $40, wholesale.  This is enough to eat until you get tired of the stuff.


----------



## Bangbang (Dec 2, 2004)

I guess I will never taste it at those prices.


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 2, 2004)

Try sunday brunch at a posh hotel.  They'll usually have some kind of caviar.  The Ritz Carlton usually has it for brunch.  If you're not looking for it, you may miss it.  It's usually displayed in a bed of ice surrounded by deviled eggs, blinis, toast points, creme fraiche, etc.  

That's the best way to try it since it's included in the price of admission.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 3, 2004)

Something about the whole fish egg thing just grosses me out..........I don't think this is something I'll ever try ........... ewwwwwww!


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 3, 2004)

..................well bangbang, if it's too pricey, then you don't have to buy it, cause after all, if it's in say, 'caviar pie', we wouldn't want you to hurl........


----------



## mudbug (Dec 3, 2004)

Bang, in my opinion you are not missing much.  It is an acquired taste, and to my palate it's just a burst of saltiness.  

I haven't had much of these, but truffles (the fungal kind) are also overrated in my book.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 3, 2004)

I've never had truffles and to be honest, I don't think I've ever seen them for sale, even in gourmet shops. What makes them so special?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 3, 2004)

Got me.  I know they grow in southern France and northern Italy (and probably elsewhere) and are snuffed out by pigs and dogs.  

Usually one is served just a shaving of truffle on top of something else, because of its rarity and expense.

Just doesn't taste like much to me, altho I admit I haven't had more than a shaving or two.

Gourmands, help us out here.  Ironchef, Konditor, and....??


----------



## crewsk (Dec 3, 2004)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> I've never had truffles and to be honest, I don't think I've ever seen them for sale, even in gourmet shops. What makes them so special?



The only thing I can think of that makes them special is that they are very hard to find. Pigs used to be used to find them but they kept eating them. Now they use dogs for the "hunt". I have never had them or seen them either, but I would love to try them.


----------



## amber (Dec 3, 2004)

It's crunchy and salty, fishy taste.  I dont like it at all.  They sort of pop in your mouth while you chew, ewww.  The only way my fish is going to be crunchy is when I make fish and chips


----------



## Psiguyy (Dec 3, 2004)

The taste of truffles is hard to describe.  Some say it's earthy.  Some say it's mushroomy.  I go with earthy nuttiness.


----------



## luvs (Dec 3, 2004)

fishy, salty. it's little balls that pop in your mouth. good stuff.


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 3, 2004)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> I've never had truffles and to be honest, I don't think I've ever seen them for sale, even in gourmet shops. What makes them so special?



little pigs or specially trained dogs nose them out from under the ground in wooded areas in France.  They are very rare and hard to find, thus the cost.  I have not eaten one but did buy some black truffle oil and it was quite nice when a few drops are added to the top of a steak or chop.  It was rather expensive, about $7 for 1 oz bottle of the oil.  I probably would not buy the oil again as it was not that special.


----------



## HotnSpicy (Dec 3, 2004)

*I'm so glad that this thread was started.  I received a wine and cheese basket two days ago that included a small jar of Beluga Caviar.  I've been too afraid to try it, but now that I've seen these reviews, I'm confident that I will be giving it away.  Extra salty foods of any kind do not set well w/my tastebuds.*


----------



## MJ (Dec 3, 2004)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> fishy, salty. it's little balls that pop in your mouth. good stuff.


Ok - I will never ever try this stuff. Never. Ever.


----------



## kleenex (Dec 4, 2004)

Restaurateur Buys Most Expensive Truffle

http://www.wjla.com/news/stories/1104/186130.html

41,000 for a 2.4 pound truffle


----------



## buckytom (Dec 4, 2004)

i like caviar, well, most kinds. i cannot stand salmon "caviar". the eggs are too big and slimy, and they remind me of bait i used for trout as a kid.
but i've had beluga, sevruga, flying fish, and several other kinds in japanese restaurants. loved them all. the saltier ones are very strong, so you only eat a little bit on crackers or toast points.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 4, 2004)

kleenex said:
			
		

> 41,000 for a 2.4 pound truffle



another example of more money than brains.  sheesh!


----------



## Zereh (Dec 5, 2004)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> I liked it, norgeskog. It was served at a Jewish wedding reception so I'm not sure if it's a kosher dish (still trying to figure out kosher) or if it's just, well, something good to serve!



Here's a link that does a pretty good job of describing what being 'kosher' entails.


Z


----------



## Lifter (Dec 5, 2004)

Try the "caviar" on a baked potato, with butter, sour cream, etc...

It might turn your head around...

By itself, I've got to agree, its an "acquired taste" for those on a "Champagne budget"...

Back to "liking" chicken livers, fast fried, with onion, soya, green pepper slivers and cooking oil of arguable description, even if its packed with the "nasty" chloresterals that are deadly to me...

Lifter


----------



## LEFSElover (Dec 5, 2004)

hottandspicy................
do you need my address?

I would love to be your recipient!!!


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 6, 2004)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i like caviar, well, most kinds. i cannot stand salmon "caviar". the eggs are too big and slimy, and they remind me of bait i used for trout as a kid.
> but i've had beluga, sevruga, flying fish, and several other kinds in japanese restaurants. loved them all. the saltier ones are very strong, so you only eat a little bit on crackers or toast points.



Hey buckytom, you do have class, liking caviar.  My cousin is coming for a visit Dec 28-30 and I am going to fix her an omelette stuffed with cream cheese, sour cream, baked potatoe pieces, onions, garlic, scallions, and topping with the caviar and chopped dill.  Sound good?


----------



## Bangbang (Dec 6, 2004)

Lifter said:
			
		

> Try the "caviar" on a baked potato, with butter, sour cream, etc...
> 
> It might turn your head around...
> 
> ...



I love chicken livers with bacon and onions or just deep fried.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 6, 2004)

I think you have to grow up with the caviar to like it. Being Russian I did just that. And having connections and friends in the right places, like places where the stuff was produced for example, sure helped. My mom had some friends who lived near and worked at the place that was producing so cold black caviar. And my uncle worked at the place where the red caviar was produced. We were able to obtain the best of the best of the both kinds. Crème de la crème.  And extremely cheap at that. 
As a young kid I would eat it with a big soupspoon.  :roll: 

 The best thing is to use piece of good white bread, liberally spread butter on it top it up with caviar. Mmmmm, I can eat probably a half of a pound in one seating, easily. 

 Darn, I think I’m going to have to run to a Russian store tomorrow and pick some up.   

Oh, yeah, how does it taste, well, like heaven, providing you like herring like taste.


----------



## debthecook (Dec 6, 2004)

Tastes like the sea.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 7, 2004)

well said debthecook.  
norgeskog, i don't know about having class; haven't been to school for years, lol. i just knows what's i likes...


----------



## carlcat (Dec 7, 2011)

For me, caviar is as much about the texture as it is about the taste. People think  caviar is delicious because it's so expensive but it's expensive because it not readily available or hard to get.. Caviar reminds me of the candy Pop Rocks in that they burst in your mouth but has a somewhat salty taste. Supposedly the better the caviar the less salty. I find it too intense a  taste to eat alone so I like it with something like sour cream. My favorite way to have it in an omelet with Lox, sour cream and then caviar on top of the sour cream. Then, wash that puppy down with a little champagne with OJ (Samosa) and I'm good to go. Hmm, life is good.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm much too money conscious to buy caviar very often, but I do love it. Salmon eggs cured in sake are my favorite. I could eat them by the pound!


----------



## carolynnx (Dec 7, 2011)

my roommate is from Iran and last year her parents came to visit and they brought me a small jar of beluga sturgeon black caviar, it's from the Caspian sea and apparently it's supposed to be the best caviar in the world, I enjoyed, we had it on very thin wafer crackers I have had others since but honestly nothing even comes close to how good it tasted, it's salty, slightly fishy tasting, not overwhelmingly fishy, but just very good


----------



## Timothy (Dec 7, 2011)

carolynnx said:


> my roommate is from Iran and last year her parents came to visit and they brought me a small jar of beluga sturgeon black caviar, it's from the Caspian sea and apparently it's supposed to be the best caviar in the world, I enjoyed, we had it on very thin wafer crackers I have had others since but honestly nothing even comes close to how good it tasted, it's salty, slightly fishy tasting, not overwhelmingly fishy, but just very good


 
Wow! I wish I'd been there!


----------



## jennyema (Dec 7, 2011)

Love caviar! Yum!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 7, 2011)

jennyema said:


> Love caviar! Yum!


Me too!

A wheat thin, some cream cheese and a good dollop of caviar...pure heaven!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 7, 2011)

carolynnx said:


> my roommate is from Iran and last year her parents came to visit and they brought me a small jar of beluga sturgeon black caviar, it's from the Caspian sea and apparently it's supposed to be the best caviar in the world, I enjoyed, we had it on very thin wafer crackers I have had others since but honestly nothing even comes close to how good it tasted, it's salty, slightly fishy tasting, not overwhelmingly fishy, but just very good



Welcome to DC carl, and carolyn and thanks for pulling out this very old thread. I wish I could have had the best of the best also.  The best description of good caviar was posted several pages ago........

"When you eat good caviar, it's like eating little pearls of ocean that burst in your mouth."


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 7, 2011)

I've had caviar that tasted like it belonged on the end of a fish hook, and then I've had caviar that burst  in my mouth like a sweet and salty explosion of wonderful.  I like the tiny eggs best.  Beluga, unfortunately, is becoming very rare as it's overfished.  You're a lucky girl to taste it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've had it once and I loved it.  I should get some just for me...Shrek will ask why I'm eating bait, again.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 7, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I've had it once and I loved it.  I should get some just for me...Shrek will ask why I'm eating bait, again.



Only the big eggs can be used for bait.  If you get the teeny tiny eggs, you will need very teeny tiny hooks!  

OMG.  With finely chopped scallions or chives, cream cheese, mebe some sour cream.  Caviar on top.  Gently place on some good quality crackers.


----------



## carolynnx (Dec 8, 2011)

Timothy said:


> Wow! I wish I'd been there!



There coming again in Aug and hopefully staying for a month, her dad is i
going to teach me how to do a traditional Persian kabab  (bbq)  we have a friend who is going to  help us build a brick bbq/pit  in his back yard in the country , should be fun, were going to do a goat  Persian  style, never had goat before I hear it's tasty 
Carolynn


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Only the big eggs can be used for bait.  If you get the teeny tiny eggs, you will need very teeny tiny hooks!
> 
> OMG.  With finely chopped scallions or chives, cream cheese, mebe some sour cream.  Caviar on top.  Gently place on some good quality crackers.



I don't need to be convinced...Shrek, though!  So unadventurous.  He says he had enough adventure just asking me out.


----------



## letscook (Dec 8, 2011)

ewww, I tasted it once and felt like Tom Hanks in the Movie big , I couldn't get it out of my mouth fast enough, Trying to be polite and wanting to throw up was a task but no one new, being close exit to the bathroom helped. And I love anchovies - go figure.


----------



## GB (Dec 8, 2011)

carolynnx said:


> never had goat before I hear it's tasty
> Carolynn


Goat is delicious. You are going to love it.

When I was about 3 years old I am told I ate caviar hand over fist. Then I went through a period where you couldn't give me a million dollars to put that stuff in my mouth. Now I am back to enjoying it. The description of salty with a slight fishy taste is right on.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 8, 2011)

I love the black--it does burst in your mouth. One of my favorite ways to eat it is folded into whipped cream...or on top of shrimp salad in 1/2 of an avocado...


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 8, 2011)

carolynnx said:


> ... it's supposed to be the best caviar in the world...


 
That's the key words there. Iranian caviar is far inferior compare to Russian. Now, having said that, if you like it, that only means that you would like the real deal is even more.
 
But speaking of caviar. I was in Costco the other day and saw that they are selling the caviar. Honestly I did not really pay attention on details, i.e. where it’s made, price, etc. But if you like it and you are nearby I recommend checking it.
 
Also as far as Salmon/red caviar goes, check our Russian stores if you have one near you. Ask for Peter Pan brand, or Haifa Fish, if you can find. Those are two the best brands in America right now.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 8, 2011)

Of the 4 types I like sevruga the best, would I buy it..... no I would prefer to spend that sort of money on errrrm...........my wife


----------



## roadfix (Dec 8, 2011)

I've had caviar only on a couple of occasions. 
But as far as fish eggs go I like and regularly order sea urchin roe whenever I have sushi.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 8, 2011)

roadfix said:


> I've had caviar only on a couple of occasions.
> But as far as fish eggs go I like and regularly order sea urchin roe whenever I have sushi.


 
Uni, the type of sushi many believe to be "roe" is actually the reproductive organ of the female sea urchin. What in a human would be the ovaries.

This is the organ that produces eggs, but Uni is not the eggs, its the organ itself.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 8, 2011)

^^^  Thanks for the clarification.  I love them ovaries!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 8, 2011)

roadfix said:


> ^^^ Thanks for the clarification. I love them ovaries!


 
You're very welcome. I've never acquired a taste for Uni. I've tried it several times and it just wasn't a flavor I enjoy. I'll keep trying it periodically, because my tastes for things change with passing time. One day, I may think it's the best taste in the world.

Enjoy your Uni!


----------



## qmax (Dec 8, 2011)

LOVE caviar (and uni).

Caviar story....wife is an oncology nurse, one of her associates would annually go to Kazakhstan to care for kids with cancer (there are a lot because of a lot of the nuclear work that was done there in the Soviet era).  She was treated as a dignitary by the local govt and they would give her gifts all the time.  One of these gifts was a bottle of high end vodka and a very large tin of Osetra caviar which she passed onto to my wife.  So my wife and I chilled the vodka, prepared all the traditional accompaniments, and sat down and ate about $2000 worth of caviar at one sitting.  Marvelous.  Never get to do that again.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 8, 2011)

qmax said:


> LOVE caviar.
> 
> Caviar story....wife is an oncology nurse, one of her associates would annually go to Kazakhstan to care for kids with cancer (there are a lot because of a lot of the nuclear work that was done there in the Soviet era). She was treated as a dignitary by the local govt and they would give her gifts all the time. One of these gifts was a bottle of high end vodka and a very large tin of Osetra caviar which she passed onto to my wife. So my wife and I chilled the vodka, prepared all the traditional accompaniments, and sat down and ate about $2000 worth of caviar at one sitting. Marvelous. Never get to do that again.


 
Oh my! I'll bet that was just fantastic! I wish I could do that. I won a bottle of very, very expensive Brandy one time and it took me a year to drink the entire bottle. I was told it went for about $500. Man, was it tasty! Figures I would love the stuff I can't afford to buy!


----------

